# viajar con oro via aerea dudas??



## eufcb5 (13 Mar 2013)

asi como se puede salir de España con un maximo de 10000 euros en efectivo en el caso del oro de 24 kilates es decir el 99,9 de pureza cual es el tope que se puede sacar por el aeropuerto porque esta exento de impuestos
diferente legislacion para Eurozona y resto del mundo?? a ver si algun forero me lo puede aclararienso:

en lingotes o monedas quizas no me he expresado claramente antes


----------



## qedao (13 Mar 2013)

no tengo ni puta idea pero tambien me interesa la info


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Mar 2013)

Yo creo que si carga una cantidad muy grande oro, un Jet Privado no pasa aduanas que yo sepa. 
Pero tampoco me hagáis mucho caso.


----------



## serhost (13 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que si carga una cantidad muy grande oro, un Jet Privado no pasa aduanas que yo sepa.
> Pero tampoco me hagáis mucho caso.



Pasas, pasas. Como el común de los mortales. Aunque depende la hora, tienen más ganas de tocar los cataplines o menos.


----------



## hortelano (13 Mar 2013)

La legislacion fuera de Europa claro que es diferente. El movimiento de capitales es libre en la union europea, solo que tienes que declarar cuando sobrepases los 9000 (creo). Y para el oro pues la cantidad equivalente. El resto del mundo tendras sus valores a partir de los cuales tendras que declarar.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> asi como se puede salir de España con un maximo de 10000 euros en efectivo en el caso del oro de 24 kilates es decir el 99,9 de pureza cual es el tope que se puede sacar por el aeropuerto porque esta exento de impuestos
> diferente legislacion para Eurozona y resto del mundo?? a ver si algun forero me lo puede aclararienso:
> 
> en lingotes o monedas quizas no me he expresado claramente antes




Si viajas en avión, puedes llamar a la compañia aerea para consultarlo ells seguramente esten informados. Tambien puedes consultarlo en Hacienda
Si lo haces, comentanos que te han dicho.

Lo que si se, es que si te pasas del limite (creo que unos 10mil dolares, 9mil euros o algo por el estilo), el resto del dinero parsa a ser contrabando


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Mar 2013)

Se podrá preguntar en Aduanas digo yo. Tendrá que haber un protocolo para hacerlo legalmente porque parar a un tío de improviso con una maleta llena de lingotes como poco da el cante.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Mar 2013)

La libre circulación de capitales en Europa tiene los 10.000€ de límite independientemente de si es en billetes o en oro/plata (NO cuenta el valor facial).

Te enlazo un post donde trataba de un tema similar:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-acerca-de-monedas-de-oro-3.html#post8523366

Al final encontrarás un enlace a un foro en inglés donde se discute ampliamente sobre el transporte de metales preciosos en avión. Lo mas importante es que hay tres normativas diferentes:

- La fiscal/aranceles del país del que sales (límites para evitar que la gente saque mucho patrimonio)
- La de la compañía aérea (básicamente límites en el peso y volumen)
- La fiscal/aranceles del país en el que entras (no te suelen poner pegas, mientras lo declares y demuestres propiedad/facturas).


----------



## ikergutierrez (13 Mar 2013)

9.000 Euros en oro?

un collar y una pulsera un poco gruesas no le sera dificil superarlo. Y es mucho mas discreto sobre un bonito escote y una fina muñeca que un lingote en una pesada maleta.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Mar 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> 9.000 Euros en oro?
> 
> un collar y una pulsera un poco gruesas no le sera dificil superarlo. Y es mucho mas discreto sobre un bonito escote y una fina muñeca que un lingote en una pesada maleta.








Te refieres a pasarlo así? :XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Mar 2013)

Son hasta 10.000€, con 10.000 te buscas lios, con 9.999,99€ no.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (13 Mar 2013)

Hace unas semanas hice un vuelo entre UK y España y en el equipaje de mano llevaba 60 onzas de plata en tres tubos. De plata que no de oro. En ningún momento me dijeron nada.
Otra cosa es que las condiciones de un país sean tales que los demás estén con la mosca detrás de la oreja y vayan a la caza, o que si hubieran sido de oro (ay..., ojalá) hubiese yo tenido huevos de llevarlas tan contentamente a riesgo de ser detenido.

Cuidado, no se si los escáneres discriminan el oro de otros metales, pero en ese momento tuve la sensación de que podían haber sido de oro que nada hubiera pasado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Mar 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Hace unas semanas hice un vuelo entre UK y España y en el equipaje de mano llevaba 60 onzas de plata en tres tubos. De plata que no de oro. En ningún momento me dijeron nada.
> Otra cosa es que las condiciones de un país sean tales que los demás estén con la mosca detrás de la oreja y vayan a la caza, o que si hubieran sido de oro (ay..., ojalá) hubiese yo tenido huevos de llevarlas tan contentamente a riesgo de ser detenido.
> 
> Cuidado, no se si los escáneres discriminan el oro de otros metales, pero en ese momento tuve la sensación de que podían haber sido de oro que nada hubiera pasado.



Los escáneres "ven" el oro y la plata como objetos muy densos y es fácil que decidan echar un vistazo, en este caso es preferible solicitar un "private screening" para que te revisen el contenido en una habitación privada alejada de los ojos del resto de pasajeros.

Con oro te hubieras metido en un jaleo muy gordo por superar de largo los 10.000€.


----------



## Vidar (13 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> asi como se puede salir de España con un maximo de 10000 euros en efectivo en el caso del oro de 24 kilates es decir el 99,9 de pureza cual es el tope que se puede sacar por el aeropuerto porque esta exento de impuestos
> diferente legislacion para Eurozona y resto del mundo?? a ver si algun forero me lo puede aclararienso:
> 
> en lingotes o monedas quizas no me he expresado claramente antes



No hay tope. Tú rellenas la declaración en la Guardia Civil del Aeropuerto de lo que lleves y ya está. Lo único que debes poder demostrar que es tuyo con una factura.

.


----------



## Ninonino (14 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Los escáneres "ven" el oro y la plata como objetos muy densos y es fácil que decidan echar un vistazo, en este caso es preferible solicitar un "private screening" para que te revisen el contenido en una habitación privada alejada de los ojos del resto de pasajeros.
> 
> Con oro te hubieras metido en un jaleo muy gordo por superar de largo los 10.000€.



Yo pasé unas pocas onzas de oro de UK a España y en la aduana les llamó la atención por lo negras que se veían en el escáner, así que, efectivamente, me revisaron. Se quedaron contrariados de que aquello tan negro fuese un simple tubo con monedas (no se molestaron en abrirlo porque ya se veía a través). Sólo me preguntaron de qué país eran aquellas monedas tan grandes y ya me dejaron ir.

Era un aeropuerto pequeño y parece que no sabían mucho. Pero yo, por si acaso, cumplía el límite y tenía la factura.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (14 Mar 2013)

Si no eres gitano solo se te permite el anillo de casado.


----------



## tastas (14 May 2013)

Perdón por el reflote.
Quiero pasar 2 onzas kruggerand en un vuelo nacional en España. La mejor manera, llevarlas conmigo el máximo tiempo posible por ejemplo en la cartera, y si me preguntan algo en el filtro les digo lo que es y punto, no? Me preguntarán seguro? Conviene que lleve factura a mano? Ya sabemos cómo de incómodos son los filtros, hay mucha gente en fila, etc. Les digo directamente lo que llevo y que me pasen por otro lado?
En su momento me informé y ví que era posible, pero siendo la primera vez quiero estar seguro de que podré pasar con el mínimo de incomodidades, para empezar llegaré 2 horas y media antes de la salida del vuelo.
Gracias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 May 2013)

tastas dijo:


> Perdón por el reflote.
> Quiero pasar 2 onzas kruggerand en un vuelo nacional en España. La mejor manera, llevarlas conmigo el máximo tiempo posible por ejemplo en la cartera, y si me preguntan algo en el filtro les digo lo que es y punto, no? Me preguntarán seguro? Conviene que lleve factura a mano? Ya sabemos cómo de incómodos son los filtros, hay mucha gente en fila, etc. Les digo directamente lo que llevo y que me pasen por otro lado?
> En su momento me informé y ví que era posible, pero siendo la primera vez quiero estar seguro de que podré pasar con el mínimo de incomodidades, para empezar llegaré 2 horas y media antes de la salida del vuelo.
> Gracias.



Si hablas de un vuelo interno/nacional y de 2 ozs de oro, ningun problema en ningun aspecto, es como llevar 3000€ encima. Si quisiera minimizar situaciones incomodas o explicaciones innecesarias, las pondria dentro de un monedero junto un puñado de monedas de 2€ y al pasar por el arco dejaria el monedero junto con el movil y las llaves en la bandeja del scanner. Lo mas seguro es que pase por alto sin problemas. (si alguien confirma que el oro no lo detectan los arcos detectores de metales, dejate los krugers en el bolsillo del pantalon)

Edito: confrmacion externa de lo que te decia https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=103435


----------



## remonster (14 May 2013)

tastas dijo:


> Perdón por el reflote.
> Quiero pasar 2 onzas kruggerand en un vuelo nacional en España. La mejor manera, llevarlas conmigo el máximo tiempo posible por ejemplo en la cartera, y si me preguntan algo en el filtro les digo lo que es y punto, no? Me preguntarán seguro? Conviene que lleve factura a mano? Ya sabemos cómo de incómodos son los filtros, hay mucha gente en fila, etc. Les digo directamente lo que llevo y que me pasen por otro lado?
> En su momento me informé y ví que era posible, pero siendo la primera vez quiero estar seguro de que podré pasar con el mínimo de incomodidades, para empezar llegaré 2 horas y media antes de la salida del vuelo.
> Gracias.





EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si hablas de un vuelo interno/nacional y de 2 ozs de oro, ningun problema en ningun aspecto, es como llevar 3000€ encima. Si quisiera minimizar situaciones incomodas o explicaciones innecesarias, las pondria dentro de un monedero junto un puñado de monedas de 2€ y al pasar por el arco dejaria el monedero junto con el movil y las llaves en la bandeja del scanner. Lo mas seguro es que pase por alto sin problemas. (si alguien confirma que el oro no lo detectan los arcos detectores de metales, dejate los krugers en el bolsillo del pantalon)
> 
> Edito: confrmacion externa de lo que te decia https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=103435




Pfff...por dos onzacas no te comas el coco...te las metes en el monedero con el resto de monedas...En plan de pasarlas por el arco mejor en el bolsillo del pecho de la camisa (a nivel de cintura son más sensibles). Normalmente pasa sin pitar pero depende de lo sensible que lo tengan regulado. 

La moneda pequeña se pasa más facilmente...


----------



## fff (14 May 2013)

tastas dijo:


> Conviene que lleve factura a mano?



Rozando la paranoia ::


----------



## Rafacoins (14 May 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Con joyas encima no te dicen nada, si es en lingotes y no has declarado antes en aduana, sí.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2013)

Hola, Rafacoins: Mi oficio es la Seguridad integral y, evidentemente, se pueden burlar el escaner, pero no me voy a complicar la vida ni tampoco dar "ideas"... El mejor consejo te lo ha dado Estudiante Tesorero, es decir las pones en un monedero, junto a otras monedas, y que pase dentro de la bandeja que hay a tal efecto. 

En cuanto a que se puede burlar un escaner con metal tocando la piel eso en las películas de Ciencia Ficción... 

Saludos.


----------



## Rafacoins (14 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rafacoins: Mi oficio es la Seguridad integral y, evidentemente, se pueden burlar el escaner, pero no me voy a complicar la vida ni tampoco dar "ideas"... El mejor consejo te lo ha dado Estudiante Tesorero, es decir las pones en un monedero, junto a otras monedas, y que pase dentro de la bandeja que hay a tal efecto.
> 
> En cuanto a que se puede burlar un escaner con metal tocando la piel eso en las películas de Ciencia Ficción...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola fernandojcg, gracias por la aclaracion, pero si te fijas, yo no he preguntado nada.
De todos modos, y a modo de comentario, dire que un metodo para "burlar" un escaner, es envolver las monedas con papel aluminio. El problema de este metodo, es que aunque no se veran als monedas en el escaner, si se vera algo mas grande (el envoltorio de aluminio)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 May 2013)

Mas informacion:

Del FAQ: Airport Security FAQ


> *- Which metals will set off a security metal detector?*
> This is one that we actually get quite a lot. There’s an easy answer; all. All metals will set off a metal detector – that’s basically what it does – it detects metals. Gold, silver, platinum, iron, steel or alloys – it doesn’t matter. The metal detector will detect the metal. Surprisingly.
> 
> *- Will gold jewellery show up on airport x-ray scanners?*
> ...



Y mas: How To Read An Airport Security X-Ray Image


> The basics of image interpretation means knowing what the strange colors stand for. Here it is;
> 
> - Blue equals hard materials. Metal (blue/black), hard plastics, alloys etc. For example, your gun or your metal knife will show up as blue or black or a mix. So will wires, your sunglass case, batteries, etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg, gracias por la aclaracion, pero si te fijas, yo no he preguntado nada.
> De todos modos, y a modo de comentario, dire que un metodo para "burlar" un escaner, es envolver las monedas con papel aluminio. El problema de este metodo, es que aunque no se veran als monedas en el escaner, si se vera algo mas grande (el envoltorio de aluminio)



Hola, Rafacoins: Disculpa que te haya confundido con el forero que hacia la pregunta. Supongo que el "lapsus" se ha debido a que había leído hoy varios comentarios tuyos y se me ha "quedado" el nick.

Vamos a ver, Rafacoins, no confundas los detectores antirrobos de los supermercados que son radicalmente distintos de los detectores de metales de los arcos de seguridad de los aeropuertos.

En los aeropuertos son aparatos mucho más sofisticados y fijan qué metales debe o no reconocer el detector y los cambian dependiendo del día. Por eso mismo, hay días que suena casi todo y, en cambio, en otros pasas con el calzado y más cosas sin más. Tú "método" yo no lo probaría y, en algunos países, te ocasionaría un serio problema.

Para los temas relacionados con la seguridad en los aeropuertos españoles podéis visitar la pagina www.aena.es

Saludos.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (14 May 2013)

Yo conozco a uno que viajó con ryanair desde bruselas a santander llevando 9 krugers cuando estaban a 900 o por ahí. Le preguntaron qué era en seguridad. Dijo que "oro" y no pasó nada. Mientras lo que lleves encima no pase de 10.000 en valor no tienes que declararlo. Dentro de europa, claro.


----------



## Rafacoins (15 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rafacoins: Disculpa que te haya confundido con el forero que hacia la pregunta. Supongo que el "lapsus" se ha debido a que había leído hoy varios comentarios tuyos y se me ha "quedado" el nick.
> 
> Vamos a ver, Rafacoins, no confundas los detectores antirrobos de los supermercados que son radicalmente distintos de los detectores de metales de los arcos de seguridad de los aeropuertos.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, yo tambien me confundo. La verdad es que no sabia que eran tan sofisticados los escaneres. Algo me dice que tu controlas mucho del tema y me siento tentado a pedirte que nos cuentes metodos para pasarlos sin que nos pillen.

Yo recuerdo una vez en Barajas, me perdi buscando una puerta y pase dos veces por exactamente el mismo escaner. La primera vez no me detectaron nada, y en la segunda me hicieron abrir el bolso de mano y me quitaron el champu porque superaba los 200 mililitros y de aquellas, andaban mucho con el rollo del 11s


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (15 May 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> asi como se puede salir de España con un maximo de 10000 euros en efectivo en el caso del oro de 24 kilates es decir el 99,9 de pureza cual es el tope que se puede sacar por el aeropuerto porque esta exento de impuestos
> diferente legislacion para Eurozona y resto del mundo?? a ver si algun forero me lo puede aclararienso:
> 
> en lingotes o monedas quizas no me he expresado claramente antes



holamigo si no es mucho preguntar cual es el destino?

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 14:05 ----------

o para ser claros tu solo piensa realmente tienes que ir en avion?


----------



## serhost (15 May 2013)

Los aeropuertos son muy divertidos, en algún momento que llegué a volar unas cuantas veces al año desde un aeropuerto que no diré, llegué a descubrir que a cierta hora concreta o bien apagaban el escáner (el arco por el que pasas) o lo ponían sin apenas sensibilidad porque he llegado a pasar con llaves, cartera con muchas monedas de varios países, cinturón, móvil y libro electrónico.

Me dí cuenta después de pasar porque me había resultado demasiado cómodo, iba con mucho sueño acumulado. Sólo pasé la maleta de mano y una chaqueta por el escáner (normalmente meto la cartera y el móvil en la chaqueta antes de ir al escáner para coger luego todo más rápido) y entre los empujones de la gente con prisa, pasé, no sonó, tuve la sensación que me faltaba hacer algo y me di cuenta al ir a coger las cosas.

Como los del escáner no me dijeron nada, cogí las cosas y me largué antes que me hiciesen pasar de nuevo, pues llevaba descaradamente el libro electrónico en el bolsillo de atrás del pantalón saliendo por medio bolsillo.

En otro aeropuerto tengo visto pasar a una guiri con una botella de litro y medio de agua medio vacía EN LA MANO mientras el del aeropuerto le gruñía a una amiga para que se quitase una pulsera antes de pasar.

En otros, como tengas algo que declarar en aduana, a lo mejor, si tu vuelo ha llegado con retraso, te encuentras con que no hay nadie (sic).

Sin embargo, en otros aeropuertos me tiene sonado hasta el cinturón y me tienen tirado botes que se veía que eran de 100 ml y casi vacíos por no poner que tenían 100ml, ese día me entraron ganas de coger un boli y ponerlo a mano, un cambio de turno, como no.

La conclusión es que depende el día que vayas, pero sobre todo de la hora. Si quieres que pasen de tí, estudia los turnos que tienen y vete a mitad de uno, cuando ya estén aburridos.

Son mis observaciones, algunas otras más graves me las guardo por si me meto a terrorista o a extraperlista


----------



## Suculum (15 May 2013)

Yo hace una semana pasé varias onzas mezcladas con monedas, llaves, el portátil, en la bandeja, y además llevaba un sobre con 10.000 euros en el bolsillo. No se percataron ni de lo uno ni de lo otro.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2013)

Yo lo que os aconsejo es que no tentéis la "suerte"... Muchas de las cosas que os parecen un "descuido" pueden ser "deliberadas"... Evidentemente, la Seguridad completa no existe, comenzando por la que "ofrece" el Estado.

De todas formas, os puedo garantizar que la Seguridad en los aeropuertos ha aumentado sensiblemente y no penséis que se puede pasar sin problemas. Puede sonar la "flauta" algún día, pero nunca sabréis si ha sido "deliberado" o no.

Sí, que existen sistemas para burlar los sistemas de Seguridad, pero eso es para gente muy "preparada" y para eso están también los correspondientes grupos policiales que combaten el terrorismo y el narcotráfico. Después del 11-S se han aumentado las medidas de seguridad y parte de esos "elementos" no los conocéis...


----------



## sstamov77 (15 May 2013)

Puedes pasar con 60 gramos de oro y 300 de plata, sin declarar...

Importaciones y exportaciones de gemas y metales preciosos de las personas físicas nacionales y extranjeras se rige por el Ministro de Hacienda y es gratuita en los siguientes tipos:
- El oro y el platino, la forma en bruto o semielaborado - hasta 37 g
- Joyas y accesorios de oro y platino - 60 gramos
- Plata en la joyería primas y semielaborados - 300 gramos


----------



## Rafacoins (15 May 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo lo que os aconsejo es que no tentéis la "suerte"... Muchas de las cosas que os parecen un "descuido" pueden ser "deliberadas"... Evidentemente, la Seguridad completa no existe, comenzando por la que "ofrece" el Estado.
> 
> De todas formas, os puedo garantizar que la Seguridad en los aeropuertos ha aumentado sensiblemente y no penséis que se puede pasar sin problemas. Puede sonar la "flauta" algún día, pero nunca sabréis si ha sido "deliberado" o no.
> 
> Sí, que existen sistemas para burlar los sistemas de Seguridad, pero eso es para gente muy "preparada" y para eso están también los correspondientes grupos policiales que combaten el terrorismo y el narcotráfico. Después del 11-S se han aumentado las medidas de seguridad *y parte de esos "elementos" no los conocéis*...



cuenta cuenta


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (15 May 2013)

lo que uno se calla jesus lo dijo


----------

